
Ask HN: US based SAAS company, no EU clients. Should we do anything about GDPR? - kull
It is enough to add to our T&amp;C a statement that we do not do business with EU businesses? Just in case a few will slip through the cracks?
======
termsfeed
GDPR applies to company doing business in the EU and/or have customers from
the EU.

If your app doesn't allow EU users but if your marketing website uses third
party tools such as Google Analytics, email marketing, and you don't block EU
users from visiting the marketing website, you may need to have a look at GDPR
requirements for compliance.

